# emac or not emac?



## babos (18 Mai 2004)

bonsoir a tous les mac users


g un dilemme qui se pose devant moi:

1/ je possède un ibook G3 800 12" Combo 256RAM depuis un an maintenant (et pas de pb d'écran, et puis de toute façon c couvert par la pomme pour trois ans, donc...) avec du jaguar dedans

pour avoir mon portable "up to date", il me faudrait:
			panther 150
			ilife	   49

de plus c un g3 et avec un tigre pointant du nez en face d'année ou en 2005, risque t il de devenir obsolete??? (je doute que le g3 soit géré, de manière à forcer le renouvellement de vieux macusers qui ne changent que trop rarement de machines  

donc la je viens au petit 2

2/ enfin la pomme propose une machine abordable (en + j'ai pas bcp de thunes en ce moment ):

 le emac, avec un joli G4 qui équipe une majorité des machines apple jusqu'à maintenant. Avec panther, ilife et tout ça pour 849. en plus avec un ecran de 17" , ça changerait de mon 12". 

pb: je connais pas vraiment l'emac, qq'1 peut il me faire partager son point de vue? j'ai eu un imac G3 350 pendant qq temps. l'emac avec sa dalle de 17" prend t'il énormément de place? et le bruit? et la fiabilité?

l'emac me changerait il de mon ibook ( je ne suis pas si "nomade" que ça donc) et me conseillez vous ce "switch"??? (non je veux plus de pc)

si c le cas, je mets en petite annonce mon ibook, avis aux amateurs!


euh, petit point 3: les annonces qui auront lieu les prochains mois valent  elles que je prennes mon mal en patience, si jamais une machine révolutionnaire et économique sorte du chapeau de sir Jobs?




le mac a la maison , cool.
le pc au boulot --&gt; ecran bleu et plantages, au moins ca fait passer le temps


----------



## kertruc (19 Mai 2004)

Tu gagnes : argent et performances
Tu perds : silence et mobilité

L'eMac ne prends pas plus de place que l'iMac G3... mais tu peut revendre ton iBook plus cher que le prix d'achat de l'eMac...

Le choix est difficile...


----------



## tornade13 (19 Mai 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Tu gagnes : argent et performances
> Tu perds : silence et mobilité
> 
> L'eMac ne prends pas plus de place que l'iMac G3... mais tu peut revendre ton iBook plus cher que le prix d'achat de l'eMac...
> ...


Question mobilité essaye pas de te promener pas avec l'engin sous le bras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Avant mon eMac j'avais un imac 350 indigo (sans ventilo) l'emac a coté était un (réacteur d'avion) alors attention si tu es habitué au silence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reste que c'est une machine formidable très bien faite et pas cher.


----------



## turnover (19 Mai 2004)

Ou est Sidney ?????


----------



## Vercoquin (19 Mai 2004)

j'imagine que tu as du jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce sujet (Nouvel eMac). J'y trouve les avis plutôt positif pour l'eMac, même en terme de bruit (apparemment un bruit assez sourd, auquel on se fait).

Si tu n'es pas nomade, je pense que l'eMac serait un excellent achat, d'autant que tu ne devrais pas mettre beaucoup en vendant ton iBook. L'eMac a été mis à jour il y a peu de temps, donc la nouvelle gamme n'est pas pour tout de suite, et il ne risque pas d'y avoir de révolution majeur avant longtemps pour un prix aussi bas.

Bonne réflexion et bon éventuel achat


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Mai 2004)

En plus, avec ton G3 tu ne vas pas pouvoir exploiter à fond iLife 04.


----------



## Aurélien (19 Mai 2004)

Je pense qu'en tout premier lieu tu dois d'abord déterminer tes besoins:
Qu'est-ce qu'un eMac va m'apporter de plus que mon iBook ?
Si ton utilisation est principalement Internet et bureautique le changement ne s'impose vraiment pas. De plus iLife fonctionne trés bien sur mon iBook G3 600 donc sur un G3 800 se sera encore mieux. Le principal étant de booster la ram à son maximum si tu ne l'a pas déja fait. A part garage band qui est particulierement gourmand le reste tourne trés bien. Il est certain qu'un G4 à 1,25GHz s'en sortira mieux mais encore une fois détermine bien tes besoins et la fréquence d'utilisation de ces logiciels. Perso je peux te dire que ma copine (styliste) à fait tout son book sur Photoshop 7 sur mon iBook et elle n'a jamais été génée. Maintenant qu'elle a sont eMac 1,25 c'est sur qu'elle trouve cela plus confortable et qu'elle fait la différence, mais elle aurait aussi bien pu continuer son boulot sur mon ordi. Elle l'a plus acheté pour pouvoir arrêter de me piquer le mien. 
Pour mon utilisation, mon iBook me suffit amplement et ça me ferait bien ch_er de plus l'avoir. Je ne suis pas trés nomade, comme toi, mais en attendant j'écrit ce post de mon lit et ça tu auras du mal à le faire avec un eMac. Enfin pour terminer, si tu passe sur un eMac, oublie le doux silence de ton Ibook (on ne se rend compte de ce véritable avantage que trop tard).
Le top est bien sur de pouvoir avoir les deux car je mentirais en disant que je n'utilise jamais l'eMac de ma copine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon, entre un emac et un iBook mon choix est fait


----------



## Philou309 (19 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai un iMac 350 G3 et je veux l'upgrader, c'est à dire un peu plus rapide mais surout un Superdrive INTERNE, j'ésite entre mettre une barette 512 + un Superdrive interne d'iMac 600-700Mhz G3 (les derniers) ou acheter un eMac.
Que me conseillez vous sachant que je veux un Superdrive INTERNE??????


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ou est Sidney ?????



elle est la!!!!!!!
fonce sur le nouvel eMac 1,25 ,a ce prix la ,c'est cadeau...
un G4 pour 800 euros,c'est forcement top,cela enterre ton G3 800...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> de plus c un g3 et avec un tigre pointant du nez en face d'année ou en 2005, risque t il de devenir obsolete??? (je doute que le g3 soit géré, de manière à forcer le renouvellement de vieux macusers qui ne changent que trop rarement de machines


Ton ibook sera supporté par la prochaine version de Mac OS 10, j'y mettrais ma main à couper.
Après si tu peux passer à l'eMac sans perdre d'argent c'est sûr que c'est bien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

c'est sur que l'option couple avec un emac et un ibook c'est la config idéale. je pratique aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sinon l'emac est vraiment nickel. moi je suis passé de mon imac 350 au emac 1.25 et c'est un peu la fête. le son m'a gêné les trois premiers jours à peu près. bon en plus à sa décharge c'est l'été donc on a tout le temps les fenêtres ouvertes, donc le bruit du mac est couvert par le bruit de la rue. le premier soir où je l'ai laissé tourné on l'entendait depuis la chambre à côté. c'était assez effrayant. maintenant on l'entend plus.


----------



## tornade13 (19 Mai 2004)

glorb a dit:
			
		

> le premier soir où je l'ai laissé tourné on l'entendait depuis la chambre à côté. c'était assez effrayant. maintenant on l'entend plus.


Tu es devenu sourd a force


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Et l'emac je voudrais pas dire mais c'est vraiment un mac de gonzesse, c'est juste bon pour Syd et ses encodages en AAC...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et l'emac je voudrais pas dire mais c'est vraiment un mac de gonzesse, c'est juste bon pour Syd et ses encodages en AAC...


grrrrrrrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut jaipa!


----------



## babos (19 Mai 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ou est Sidney ?????




euh au bistrot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je ... -&gt;


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi hi hi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (rire de gamin insupportable)


----------



## babos (19 Mai 2004)

en tout cas merci pour tout vos conseil eclairé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait, en y pensant, je suis en train d'ecrire ce message en ce moment sur le balcon de mon appart (avec 10m de cable modem qui pendouillle car je suis en bas debit), ce qui ne serait pas possible avec l'emac. 


en plus, passer de 2kg à plus de 20kg, ça risque de changer.
en plus, passer de 10db à plus de 50db, ça risque de changer.
et passer d'un ecran LCD, qui repose les n'oeils à un CRT...


du coup, l'option la plus sage serait de passer au ibook g4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avis aux amateurs: echange ibook g3 contre ibook g4

autre question; pour me debarasser de mes 10m de cable modem qui pendouillle car je suis en bas debit, quel est la solution WIFI la plus economique?


----------



## Philou309 (19 Mai 2004)

En clair, il vaut mieu booster un iMac 350 ou acheter un emac???????


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> En clair, il vaut mieu booster un iMac 350 ou acheter un emac???????



On parle ici d'un ibook G3 800 ici...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Concernant un imac 350, le problème est autre, il est bruyant, obsolète et vraiment limite pour panther.
Donc là avec ses 850 euros, l'emac s'impose à mon avis.


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> En clair, il vaut mieu booster un iMac 350 ou acheter un emac???????


un ZX81


----------



## Philou309 (19 Mai 2004)

Oui mais j'ai pas beaucoup de tune (200)


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Mai 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> autre question; pour me debarasser de mes 10m de cable modem qui pendouillle car je suis en bas debit, quel est la solution WIFI la plus economique?


La plus économique, question recepteur je sais pas (les portables Mac ont des ports PCMIA ?), mais pour l'antenne, le pack Xtense Wifi de Mamadoo "_*peut*_" être une bonne affaire :
 - si il est en promo (j'ai acheté le miens 99 )
 - si l'antenne est bonne (il parait que certaines séries ont une couverture ridicule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai pas beaucoup de tune (200)



Ah ouai t'as 13 ans... bah t'as déjà un DD de 60 go et au niveau de la ram tu as combien ? 
Le problème c'est que tu peux pas changer la carte vidéo donc tu seras toujours limité.
Acheter une carte accélératrice pourquoi pas mais vu le prix, déjà tu n'as pas assez et en plus et en plus vaudrait mieux économiser encore pour un nouveau mac.

T'as rien à vendre, un chien, un frère ?


----------



## Philou309 (19 Mai 2004)

DD=60 (tu le savais déjà)
RAM=128 (je sais c'est 'très' juste)
carte graphique=RAF*
carte accélératrice= beaucoup trop chère
En fait je voudrais surtout un graveur de DVDs (pratique pour les données), mais je crois que cela n'existe pas pour un iMac 350 comme le mien et un externe, il parrait que c'est pas térib alors un eMac SuperDrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LE REVE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*RAF = rien a fou euh ficher


----------



## tornade13 (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Concernant un imac 350, le problème est autre, il *est bruyant*, obsolète et vraiment limite pour panther.


Et ta soeur


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> DD=60 (tu le savais déjà)
> RAM=128 (je sais c'est 'très' juste)
> carte graphique=RAF*
> carte accélératrice= beaucoup trop chère
> ...



Ah ouai quand même... bah alors mets une barrette de 512 mo dans ton imac, ça vaut dans les 100 euros et ça sera le jour et la nuit surtout avec OSX. Quelle version tu as d'ailleurs ? PAnther ou jaguar ?

Concernant le graveur DVD, tu peux très bien en avoir un externe en firewire, d'après ce que je sais, ils sont très bien.


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur



Ma soeur... tout dépend qui est dans son lit, des fois je l'entends pas et des fois c'est vrai qu'elle fait bcp de bruit


----------



## Philou309 (19 Mai 2004)

G panter et je ne sais pas si cela vaut vraiment le coup de mettre 100 dans une barette
J'ai aussi Panther


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> G panter et je ne sais pas si cela vaut vraiment le coup de mettre 100 dans une barette
> J'ai aussi Panther



Bah arrête de douter alors, oui ça vaut vraiment le coup, moi je l'aurais balancer par la fenêtre mon mac avec 128 mo de ram, déjà avec 256 ça m'énerve les temps de latences. 512 c'est bien, 768 c'est mieux et 1 go c'est ce que j'ai et 2 go ça me dérangerait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rajouter une barrette de 512 mo est ce que tu peux faire de mieux pour booster ton mac.


----------



## Philou309 (19 Mai 2004)

Me me me je tiens a mon iMac, je veux pas le balancer par la fenêtre (la je me met a chiouner)
Bon, plus sérieusement pour une barette, yen a pour PC sur topachat des pas chère, ca marche?
Au fait, j'ai pas de ports firewire, gros handicap, ca vaut le coup un graveur de DVD lacie à 164 en USB + firewire. Y-a-t-il un moyen de metre des ports firewire sur mon iMac 350 Ghz a non, ca c'est dans mes rêves
Je rerererererereredécris mon iMac:
iMac (non sans blagues) 350Mhz G3 CRT 2e génération, mirtille à fente, lecteur de CD 128 Mo de RAM DD 60 Go


----------



## freddie380 (19 Mai 2004)

salut philou,
arrete les frais et fais le grand saut....
il ya qq mois , j'etais dans le meme cas que toi, a savoir, upgrader mon vieux imac 333 avec panther et clarisworks 6.2.7.sans oublier que j'avais une grosse envie de me payer un graveur cd/dvd iomega.
cout de l'operation: 150 + 90 de grillés en logiciel......encore heureux que je n'ai pas pris de graveur......
tout ca comparé au 850 de l'emac. ya pas photo.
dans l'emac ya tout ça et bien plus encore.
quand a ceux qui trouve qu'il fait du bruit, zont qu'a mettre itunes


----------



## tornade13 (19 Mai 2004)

Parfois il faut arreter les frais et investir dans une autre machine...


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Ah yep pas de Firewire c'est vrai... un graveur de DVD en USB 1, je crois pas que ça existe, ça doit être de l'USB 2 et ça n'ira donc pas.
Tu ne peux pas rajouter de port firewire sur ton mac, c'est pour ça qu'on dit que les imac ne sont pas évolutifs (entre autres) contrairement aux powermac.

Concernant la barrette, les barrettes PC sont compatibles oui, après tout dépend lesquelles, ça ne marche pas à tous les coups, vaut mieux éviter quand même les barrettes génériques (sans marque).

Pour la ram, on conseil toujours CRUCIAL , c'est en angleterre mais la livraison est très rapide, le rapport qualité/prix est vraiment excellent et tu es sûr à 98 % que ta barrette marchera, contrairement à top achat.


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Parfois il faut arreter les frais et investir dans une autre machine...



Avec 200 euros c'est chaud quand même...


----------



## Philou309 (19 Mai 2004)

Moi si j'achète un nouvel ordi, c'est un superdrive et un pas (trop) chère, donc un emac superdrive qui vaut 1033  (avec l'offre éducation, mon père est prof). Je pense pouvoir vendre mon iMac 400 (je suis même un peu large) donc il faut remettre 650  a quelque chose près, c'est chaud sachant que je bosse pas (je suis un peu jeune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## tornade13 (19 Mai 2004)

JPTK a bon coeur demande lui...


----------



## Aurélien (20 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un iMac 350 G3 et je veux l'upgrader, c'est à dire un peu plus rapide mais surout un Superdrive INTERNE, j'ésite entre mettre une barette 512 + un Superdrive interne d'iMac 600-700Mhz G3 (les derniers) ou acheter un eMac.
> Que me conseillez vous sachant que je veux un Superdrive INTERNE??????



Pour le graveur DVD interne je pense que ça doit être possible avec un peu de patience si tu es bricoleur, sinon gave le de RAM et tant qu'à faire met lui un nouveau DD (un 160Go 7200trm Maxtor avec 8Mo de cache) ce qui va normalement te changer la vie (accés disque +150%) pour pas cher.
SDRAM samsung 512 88 à montgallet + DD Maxtor 95
On est dans tes prix... y t'resteras même assez pour des bonbecs


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2004)

ben oui ,avec 850 euros tu as un eMac avec tt ce qu'il faut...


----------



## Aurélien (20 Mai 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> autre question; pour me debarasser de mes 10m de cable modem qui pendouillle car je suis en bas debit, quel est la solution WIFI la plus economique?



la solution la plus économique c'est du haut débit genre 9telecom à 15 par mois et une borne linksys WRT54G (88) + une carte airport classique (la carte extreme n'est pas gérée par les anciens iBook) (90 sur l'AS).
Sinon tu peux aller dans le forum intitulé "le mac en réseau" où tu trouveras tous les conseils nécessaires pour te monter une connexion wifi qui marche bien


----------



## Philou309 (20 Mai 2004)

Non, rectification, pour un super drive c'est 1100
Et le DD est déja changé, j'ai mis un 60 Go Samsung à 7200t/m que j'ai eu pour le prix d'un 40 Go IBM, c'est à dire 58 TTC


----------



## Aurélien (20 Mai 2004)

Ouaip mais un 160 c'est quand même plus top et pis 8Mo de cache en plus ça change pas mal aussi


----------



## Aurélien (20 Mai 2004)

En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir que je suis pas seul à être réveillé tôt un jour ferié


----------



## Philou309 (20 Mai 2004)

Et pour la RAM, comment je fais pour en trouver de la pas chère et qu'on est sur qu'elle est compatible?


----------



## Aurélien (20 Mai 2004)

je te l'ai dit dans mon post plus haut: SDRAM Samsung 512Mo à 133MHz: 88 à Montgallet  (la Samsung ne pose aucun prob sur mac)
T'es sur Paris ?


----------



## kertruc (20 Mai 2004)

Je te conseille aussi de garder ton argent pour t'acheter un eMac...
On tombe des fois sur des supers affaires en neuf, déstockage ou occasion...
J'ai payé mon eMac 449 neuf... (cherche pas y en a plus.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Philou309 (20 Mai 2004)

Kernaac, tu es un bel enfo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (restons zen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Et c'est un SuperDrive?
Bon je pense que je vais opter pour l'économie

Esprit du soleil levant:


----------



## Aurélien (20 Mai 2004)

t'as raison économise pour un eMac c'est plus raisonnable, par contre une barrette de 512 à 88 tu peux y aller, ça te fera patienter plus agréablement et tu le revendra mieux.


----------



## tornade13 (20 Mai 2004)

*Emac G4 700 Mhz - 384Mo de mémoire - disque dur 40 gigas + le beau pied pivotant . facture oct. 2002. 480*
A voir 
ici


----------



## Philou309 (20 Mai 2004)

Non, je pense acheter plus un neuf qu'un occas, combien je peux vendre mon iMac à votre avis?


----------



## tornade13 (20 Mai 2004)

un tour  ici


----------



## Philou309 (20 Mai 2004)

Ils estiment 297, ca vaut plus non?


----------



## tornade13 (20 Mai 2004)

C'est une base deja! a toi d'adapter en fonction de l'état...mais comme beaucoup si tu es trop gourmand il va te rester sur les bras.


----------



## Philou309 (20 Mai 2004)

Mouais


----------



## Philou309 (21 Mai 2004)

Ca y est, c'est décider, j'achète un eMac!
J'en ai trouvé un chez computerbench spécial éducation (ca tombe bien!) 1Ghz et tout le tralala mais sans aucun lecteur optique!
Ca m'intéresse parcequ'il ne coute que 686. Est-ce qu'on peut mettre un superdrive interne dedans?


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, c'est décider, j'achète un eMac!
> J'en ai trouvé un chez computerbench spécial éducation (ca tombe bien!) 1Ghz et tout le tralala mais sans aucun lecteur optique!
> Ca m'intéresse parcequ'il ne coute que 686. Est-ce qu'on peut mettre un superdrive interne dedans?



Le modèle sans lecteur optique c'est quand même pas très pratique pour un particulier, mais sinon oui tu pourras ajouter si tu le désires un combo ou un superdrive sans problème normalement.
Il vaudrait mieux dans tous les cas que tu commandes ton lecteur en même temps.


----------



## Philou309 (21 Mai 2004)

Ca vaut quoi un Superdrive interne?Ou je peux le trouver?


----------



## Aurélien (21 Mai 2004)

Franchement ça vaut pas vraiment le coup par rapport à la différence de prix.
Pour même pas 100 de plus sur l'apple store educ tu auras un G4 1,25GHz dernière génération avec de 256 de DDR Ram 2700 et pas de la vieille SDRAM obsolète et une carte graphique un peu mieux. En plus tu pourras toujours revendre le combo  (qui est pas mal sur ce modèle) d'occas pour 50 facile. Donc pour moi y a pas photo


----------



## Philou309 (21 Mai 2004)

C'est ce que j'ai, j'ai commandé sur l'apple store educ le combo et en + je vais avoir une imprimante HP 5150 gratos (elle vaut 99 et ya 99 de reduc "pour l'achat d'un mac et d'une imprimante" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Dans une à deux semaines, je vous écrirais depuis mon eMac 1.25 Ghz avec combo + DD 60 (je vais mettre celui de l'imac) + memoire DDR SDRAM 256 mo + combo
MON REVE SE RÉALISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caribou (21 Mai 2004)

Tres bon choix!!!


----------



## Philou309 (26 Mai 2004)

Je vous parle désormais depuis mon eMac!!!!!!
Le rêve
Le top
C'est exellent
Je suis tout emu


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2004)

Excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Des photos, mais pas de l'emac comme tout le monde à trop tendance à faire, mais plutôt de l'emac chez toi, avec toi, c'est plus sympa parce qu'on commence à le connaître le bouzin !


----------



## Aurélien (27 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous parle désormais depuis mon eMac!!!!!!
> Le rêve
> Le top
> C'est exellent
> Je suis tout emu



Tu m'étonne John


----------

